# Aki Sora



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

> ​Aki Sora revolves around Aki Aoi and Sora Aoi, a pair of close siblings who have shared an intimate bond since childhood. During their coming of age, they each come to realize the true depth of the love they feel for each other and consummate that love in secret. They keep their sister, Nami, Sora’s twin in the dark about their new relationship. Nami, clueless of what is happening in her household aims to set her brother up with her best friend, Kana Sumiya. Despite these relationships Nami seems to have feelings for someone near to her too but keeps them secret.
> 
> あきそら?, lit. Autumn Sky
> Genre: Adult, Drama, Ecchi, Gender Bender, Harem, Mature, Psychological, Romance, School Life, Seinen, Smut
> ...






If you're looking for i*c*st between brother and sister this is the manga you need to be reading, not Anedoki.  Similar names but this one goes alot further


----------



## Gene (Jul 11, 2009)

lol reading

I just fap to it.


*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Also later chapters hint that the brunette isn't blood related. ):


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2009)

Btw, this is getting an OVA anime adaptation on December 18th.  one of her interviews


----------



## Fran (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah I came across this on my gender-bender hunt. It was okay. Turned into a massive hentai harem though


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 12, 2009)

how did I miss this!

Looks great, going to start reading right now.

Oh man chapter 6 takes the cake; all kind of crazy sex acts in this manga. So confused.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2009)

I could see this ending school days style actually 


@Chapter 6



Dude is Pimp


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Btw, this is getting an OVA anime adaptation on December 18th.  radios



I really wonder how they're gonna make an ova from chapter 6


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I really wonder how they're gonna make an ova from chapter 6



I believe we call it hentai


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Apparently this has a massive orgy somewhere in it.

Going on my to-reads.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2009)

I just finished reading the first chapter and wow, they sure didn't waste any time :S


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> They might blur out some parts or conveniently put a household item in the middle of the screen.



What are household items doing in a room specifically designed to hold orgies


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What are household items doing in a room specifically designed to hold orgies



We'll see when the OVA comes along.  Or the camera angle could just placed awkwardly.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

They could make it like futari ecchi, which was a manga centered around sex that didn't show the actual genitals completely


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL...Wow, what's the next level after orgies? xDD
Cross dressing, lesbianism, i*c*st, orgies, exhibitionists, sex in public places, taken over someone's identity....this series seems to have everything covered


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

Why are the most fucked up series always drawn in such an innocent art style? 

I mean that's like yubisaki milktea with sex
Holyyyy shit


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2009)

Ki've been reading this for a while and yea, this shit is awesome.


My most favorite part still has to be ch 3 page 6-11. I don't know how many times I have completely lost myself to that.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 13, 2009)

Gene said:


> lol reading
> 
> I just fap to it.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 




I think she is their cousin or they are blood related but that mom isn´t their real mom


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that their "mom" is their aunt is a spoiler is enough to put it in tags. IMO


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow holy shit that was hot. I just read the 6 chapters I could find. I dont know how they are gonna be top the shit thats happened alrdy.


----------



## keikai24 (Jul 13, 2009)

Is this manga finished?  Because the last raw I saw it had FIN at the end.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2009)

^Not sure, what chapter was the last RAW you saw?


----------



## keikai24 (Jul 13, 2009)

Chapter 9 on mangahelpers.


----------



## keikai24 (Jul 13, 2009)

I did in the first post you did too.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2009)

WTF @ chapter 6 man. I was like dude, Dude, *Dude!*


I mean WTF was that, seriously WTF. 









An School Days ending.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gene (Jul 13, 2009)

keikai24 said:


> Chapter 9 on mangahelpers.


Nah that's not the last. I just read ch. 11 yesterday and it's still going.


----------



## keikai24 (Jul 13, 2009)

^ Where did you found it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, what a manga!  

Wincest, Yuri, Exibitionism, and more!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 22, 2009)

Chapter 11's OUT!

Haha, Runa's "Bathing suit!"


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 22, 2009)

what the hell happened to chapters 7-10?!


----------



## Eki (Jul 22, 2009)

this looks like an interesting read from all the comments ive been seeing

make a mental note to read it the next time im boreds


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 23, 2009)

Be sure to read it alone as its sextacular


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

Chapter 11...wow  Just *win* I thought this manga couldn't outdo itself.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2009)

either pm me or link me to a ddl or online read plz


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

^Post #32.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2009)

Just finished reading ch.8 and I knew Sora's twin sister was super envious of him in regards to Kana, but I didn't think she'd go that. Scissors should never be that close...never :S



Fullmetalthis said:


> what the hell happened to chapters 7-10?!



Israel 'understated' Gaza deaths


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2009)

SWEET time to Fap I mean DL.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 21, 2009)

i*c*st? I might try reading this.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Twins i*c*st cool


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

The exhibitionist is my favorite character actually.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 21, 2009)

DUDE Chapter 8 was so :FAP
I mean wow that was DAMMMN hot and also so wrong and wow and I like the way the manga tries to get itself taken seriously 

Shota is pimp I would actually respect him if he planned that though obviously he lacks a spine...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know if he was crying because his twin sister threatened his johnny with a scissor or the fact that she just raped him or a bit of both?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2009)

interesting manga. older sister is hot and the twin is crazy. sora needs a backbone to stand up to everyone. but his ways have worked so far all the girls want him.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

Why does he always sit with his legs closed?


----------



## x_danny_x (Sep 22, 2009)

strange,  this manga is a guy's anime but i have a hard time bonding with the main character.   he looks like a girl and even does crossdressing.   not too mention he gets dominated by the women.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't know if he was crying because his twin sister threatened his johnny with a scissor or the fact that she just raped him or a bit of both?



This really showed his spinelessness I mean seriously It's your twin SISTER I doubt he couldn't have taken her down, perhaps aside from the threat he also cried cause he liked it he did Cum and I doubt randomly being raped would offend him remember chapter 6 this is basically the same except this time it had an actual threat.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 22, 2009)

I have to agree with you, Chapter 8 was like "woah!"  

Frankly, I wasn't expecting the Kana to gain such assertiveness in this short time to give Sora a T-F.  Then his twin sister going off the edge and raping his ass.


Wonder how long until we see Sora getting his own little private orgy going with all the girls?


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 22, 2009)

Only read all the raws.


Good for fapping


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2009)

Scan for ch.10 is finally out.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 7, 2009)

good times at the amusement park, good times


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2009)

For some reason ch.10 seemed kinda tamed to some of the other chapters we've read. Talk about being desensitized when having sex in a ferris wheel is considered tame.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 7, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> For some reason ch.10 seemed kinda tamed to some of the other chapters we've read. Talk about being desensitized when having sex in a ferris wheel is considered tame.



It is tame compared to chapter 6 and some of the other ones. I for one applaud the author of this manga for raising the bar as to which we judge his sexual works.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2009)

Getting an OAV


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 18, 2009)

oh hell yes


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, that first few seconds.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree, but looks like Chapter 12's sexual theme is for those who like to watch others  do your partner.

Wonder what next chapter's theme will be?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 25, 2009)

I LOL'd pretty hard with the ED. Come on like any teenage boy with out serious physical problems has ED when going out with that chick


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2009)

Sora gets the best requests without a doubt. That's god like luck if you ask me


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2009)

Chapter 12...wow...I've heard of dysfunctional but never ERECTILE dysfunctional
*ba-dum tsch*

...

This is the part where you laugh.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2009)

Sora is a lucky little shit. 








Mider T said:


> Chapter 12...wow...I've heard of dysfunctional but never ERECTILE dysfunctional
> *ba-dum tsch*
> 
> ...
> ...










Just for you Mider T. 

 :rofl


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Chapter 12...wow...I've heard of dysfunctional but never ERECTILE dysfunctional
> *ba-dum tsch*
> 
> ...
> ...



Why would you do this? You take a beautiful thread about sexy times and hurt my soul with a joke so very very bad.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 30, 2009)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Why would you do this? You take a beautiful thread about sexy times and hurt my soul with a joke so very very bad.



Hey you! 

It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2009)

OVA is out. 

If you want a link, here it is:

BH Thread


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoa, that's one hot OVA.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2009)

Need more shit like this


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 17, 2009)

I want chapter 6 animated now!


----------



## Bleach (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my god this shit is awesome :ho ! All romance manga's should be like this


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Dec 17, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> OVA is out.
> 
> If you want a link, here it is:
> 
> BH Thread



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLYYY SHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIITT!!!!! 

jnfpwjurbvwn

That was one of the greatest pieces of animation I've seen in a long time!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I came.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a feeling Nami and Sora would have sex again at some point. And once again, it was the better of the 3 chapters released. xDD


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, more exibitionlism.  

But at least Sora made up with Nami.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 11, 2010)

Oshit new chapters 

Must read


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Did they ever explain why Aki and Sora have sex?

Or why Sora has hips?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2010)

the new chapters where interesting to say the least. now he is sleeping with his twin sister at his own after she raped him


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

And even worse, she's starting to like him.  This can't end well...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 12, 2010)

Dream Come True


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> And even worse, she's starting to like him.  *This can't end well...*




I had the exact same thought.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 12, 2010)

Good chapter 

also 
School days endings guys?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2010)

This 3 chaps were awesome.


13 gave me a woody, 14 got me fapping and 15 was the perfect finisher.


Anyone else think he's gonna fuck their mom/aunt in the future?




I can only hope


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Anyone else think he's gonna fuck their mom/aunt in the future?



Judging by Chap17 it may happen 



Looks like another OVA is in the making


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 25, 2010)

Revan21 said:


> Judging by Chap17 it may happen
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another OVA is in the making



Oh God yes! Wonder what chapter it covers?


----------



## Revan21 (Feb 25, 2010)

Putting Sumiya on the cover -> I'm guessing Chap02 & 07
Maybe 05 with the onsen 

It's likely that Runa won't be in the animatedversion


----------



## Bleach (Feb 25, 2010)

Are the new chapters translated yet ?


----------



## Majeh (Feb 26, 2010)

Can some1 tell me where i can find a girl who likes to randomly get naked and then invite me to giant orgy parties plz.?


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Mar 1, 2010)

how could i miss a series like this!?


----------



## Gene (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, Revan. I would rep now but I have to spread first.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2010)

Revan21 said:


> Judging by Chap17 it may happen
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like another OVA is in the making*



Can I have some SAUCE with that paosta?


----------



## Smoke (Mar 29, 2010)

New chap is out and is pretty cool.


Seems that by now, the twincest thing is normal to them.


I can't wait for the sibling 3-some.

And what? Sumiya likes him because he looks like her? They were both into each other from the start?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2010)

so the soras sisters friend has sex with him this chapter but she seems to be into soras twin as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe the admiration turned into love.  And if there's one thing this manga is about, it's free love.


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 29, 2010)

where can i found it.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2010)

keikai24 said:


> where can i found it.



he's dead


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 29, 2010)

So Sumiya pretty much admits in this chapter that she is/was somewhat interested in Nami. In that an ideal situation, they would be together, but I'd assume her being a girl kind of prevents that. Ugh, what a headache. And does anyone else have a feeling that Sora is just going to become emotionally numb after a while? Just not being able to differentiate what is right and wrong, and more specifically what is love. 

Hopefully we'll see (later on) Sumiya own up to her feelings about Nami.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 29, 2010)

yay new chap


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2010)

Nami is sure finding numerous ways to satisfy her desire for Kana...not that there's anything too wrong with her methods....


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like there will be not one but two new OVA of Aki Sora


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 11, 2010)

I finish reading yesterday up to chapter 16, there are two more out but they haven't been scanned.
And I really think that Aki will turn out to not be his sister after all... but hey Sora slept with his twin there is no escaping that!


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's scanned but there's no translation yet 

Ch.17
Ch.18


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 11, 2010)

Revan21 said:


> It's scanned but there's no translation yet
> 
> Ch.17
> Ch.18




*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 17:   Looks like Aunty is next!  
Chapter 18:   Where can I get a game like that?


----------



## Gene (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't wait till the mom gets banged.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Apr 14, 2010)

Gene said:


> I can't wait till the mom gets banged.



I can't wait for it to be animated...


----------



## Revan21 (May 28, 2010)

to be released on 06/18


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2010)

Gene said:


> I can't wait till the mom gets banged.



Dude NO ONE wants to see Necrophilia.


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2010)

Well whoever the stepmom is. She needs to get tapped badly. 

Also anymore new RAW chapters?


----------



## Smoke (May 31, 2010)

I called that shit. That hot ass mom needs to get the fuck banged out of her.


Their "mom" is actually their aunt. Their real mom's twin sis.


----------



## Lupin (May 31, 2010)

I fapped to it. 

I feel dirty.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, at the very least, it seems like Sora found out the truth about his Aunt.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 1, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> I fapped to it.
> 
> I feel dirty.



If you don't feel dirty and ashamed afterwards you aren't doing it right. IMO


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

Chapter was a huge cocktease, I thought Sora was gonna have sex with pseudo-mom


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2010)

Tsk, tsk, burning your arm just to keep the lie alive.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

Personally, I would've used the stem cell recovery lie


----------



## Bleach (Jun 20, 2010)

She wants ta be a mother


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

New promo streamed *download*
Just click the first thumbnail on the right hand side


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 26, 2010)

Aki-Sora Vol.​04 RAW 


Again, Runa was awesome in Ch.20


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2010)

oriiginaru videhoh aniimehshen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

Scan for ch.18 is now out.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2010)

Cosplay and princess rape



Can't get any better


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Seemed like filler but at least there was some action this chapter.


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh my! Next chapter looks DElicious, with 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sora doing Nami and Kana together 





NSFW preview pages


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes! Oh sweet jesus yes!


----------



## Gene (Oct 7, 2010)

It was bound to happen. Right now I just want to see him tap his step mom already.


----------



## Blackmasta (Oct 7, 2010)

Full-family orgy is definitely incoming.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 7, 2010)

Blackmasta said:


> Full-family orgy is definitely incoming.



I know, that thought makes me so happy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

Scan for ch.19 is now out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my, on the bus and in the park?   

Here I thought that one girl supposed to be the capitalist on exhibitionism.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2010)

It's been awhile since we've seen some exhibition play which is always welcomed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm fully reminded why Satsuki and her exhibitionism is easily my favorite aspect of the series.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 16, 2010)

Just read both 19 and 20; where is my family orgy action?!


----------



## Random Member (Dec 19, 2010)

Not a fan of just "watching", so I found the chapter to be a bit boring, but it at least had Runa as the focus.

About Sora, I'm not sure if what he did at the end of his private drawing second should be mocked or applauded...


----------



## Gene (Apr 21, 2011)

So the manga ended early this month apparently. Any more RAWs floating around?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2011)

The manga's been cancelled?  Wonder if that Tokyo law had anything to do with it?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh damn. Will be sad to see this end


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope it ends with dignity.



And by that of course I mean very little dignified about it.
A proper ending for a properly perverse manga.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2011)

Man, I'm glad I save all my manga, although I'm not surprised that the new law has lead to a couple of the volumes not being reprinted. As for chapter 24, Nami really can't win. Even she didn't expect Kana to react the way she did. Poor Sora had to stuck in the middle...poor, poor Sora


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 22, 2011)

*


Tyrannos said:



			The manga's been cancelled?  Wonder if that Tokyo law had anything to do with it?
		
Click to expand...



Yeah, i*c*st manga Aki Sora has fallen victim to Ishihara?s ban on raunchy manga, with the distraught author reporting that it was its depiction of an incestuous relationship rather than any erotic content which has caused all further publication to be prevented.

The manga, formerly serialised in Champion Ichigo Red and adapted into an anime, was due to be reprinted ? but author Masahiro Itosugi angrily reports that there is now no hope of this:





?It?s confirmed ? after July there can be no further printing of Aki Sora.?

?To have what you most feared actually put in front of you ? it?s hell. Pure hell. I don?t know whether to be angry or sad.?

?I don?t know, but in 5 or 10 years reading or writing about i*c*st will likely become a literal taboo. We?ve certainly reached a historical turning point.?

?There is only one issue ? ?i*c*st.? It?s not, as many people were thinking, because of the erotic content. Please take heed of that.?

?An ancient literary theme will be sealed off. This terrifying prospect is something I?m actually experiencing.?

Click to expand...


In the best tradition of secret policing, he cannot even reveal whether it was his publisher Akita Shoten or the Tokyo government which decided to ban the title:




 ?Regarding who?s decision it was, I cannot say. Sorry. All I can say is that it wasn?t my decision.?

Click to expand...


As the publisher has, in the peculiar and utterly dishonest Japanese usage of term, ?voluntarily? refrained from reprinting the title (likely with foreknowledge that it would otherwise be banned otherwise), the Tokyo government has also kept its censorship policy firmly behind closed doors.

Ishihara?s defence against accusations that he is stifling freedom of expression that ?I?m not saying you can?t write these manga? is thus technically correct ? his administration is merely intimidating publishers into not publishing the titles, whilst leaving writers the option to freely express themselves without being able to find a publisher or sales outlet.

Technically it would still be possible to republish the manga as an 18+ pornographic title, but as shops do not stock non-pornographic titles amongst their ero-manga and the publisher would likely have to be changed, this is in all probability a practical impossibility ? in effect the ban now only allows pornographic portrayals of i*c*st whilst making any more literary depiction commercially unviable.

The fact that the ban is Tokyo-only but the cancellation of a publication effects the entire country of course has no bearing on the decision ? anything banned in Tokyo may as well be banned nationally.

Absurdly, it would be possible to create a novel or live action film adaptation and sell that with no restrictions as well ? a fact Tokyo?s rape novelist governor likely knows only too well.

Champion Red Ichigo itself is said to be facing cancellation as a result of the ban, suggesting there could soon be a mass purge of erotic material from mainstream manga.*


----------



## hehey (Apr 22, 2011)

No way, the author of this manga is a woman (at least thats what mangaupdates tells me)... in a way i shouldve known because of the sart. This is pretty sad for her though, being cancled and all.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 23, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Technically it would still be possible to republish the manga as an 18+ pornographic title, but as shops do not stock non-pornographic titles amongst their ero-manga and the publisher would likely have to be changed, this is in all probability a practical impossibility ? in effect the ban now only allows pornographic portrayals of i*c*st whilst making any more literary depiction commercially unviable.*


Can you say "Hail Mary opportunity" much?

They may be saying it's not possible, but right now the pornography industry is primed to pick up the entire ero/ecchi-manga industry market including its enormous following and the money in their pockets.
Granted not every example was just pure sleaze to begin with but I'm surprised it wasn't nearly all classified as porn to begin with.

You can reclassify any erotic hentai rag as a porno now on the grounds that its content is too sexually deviant to allow it to be classified as anything else more normalized, publish under a new porno publisher (and why wouldn't the publisher take them, seeing as how its money in the bank), and watch the manga continue to sell largely to the same crowds it sold to a month ago.  The sell location changes, the content stays the same.  Bingo.

All we need is a can-do kinda person.
Really all the ero-manga authors that are about to get dropped and laid-off by their labels could take this opportunity to band together and found their own XXX-classified publishing company, crank out all their own shit collectively under the new publisher, sell it to porno huts, announce where their works can be found again at, and watch the money roll in with better returns than they were likely seeing under their former publishers.  Then the company is an umbrella in the rain of political piss for other up-and-coming authors that needs someone to sign with and publish their stuff.

This is the best day of our lives, and we're going to just sit around and let it be the worst?  If I were a Japanese man living in Japan I'd get on this shit.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 23, 2011)

Ch 24 is out?


Where's 21-23?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 13, 2011)

Still haven't caught sight of 21 to 23.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2011)

Now that's how you have a threesome. Although, it seems both girls were hiding their true feelings all along. It seemed like a pretty sweet ending for them, but the ending kind of left me nervous with that mystery guy.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow not only 21 but apparently 22 and 26 are out on mangafox too
It's not just Aizen's statement, it's that combined with Urahara's feats/performance against Aizen as well

Just need 23 now


----------



## Gene (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anybody know what happens at the end? 

Does he get with the mom? This is the only thing I must know.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucky f*cking bastard...


----------



## stream (Jan 21, 2012)

Geez... "Oh no I am in an all-girl school and all the students want to have sex with me"... Sex in water is crap BTW.


----------



## Gene (Jan 21, 2012)

How many chapters are left?


----------



## Random Member (Jan 25, 2012)

One chapter left.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 25, 2012)

...The apples don't fall very far from the tree do they?


----------



## Gene (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess an orgy with the mom isn't happening at this point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, now that's some serious inbreeding.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought this series had stopped getting scans...I'm led to believe the series has been over in Japan for a while.


The i*c*st merry go round is strong with this family. If Aki and Sora do run away to live together as 'husband and wife' elsewhere, genetic defects are almost guaranteed from the kids.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

well it fell under that new law in japan, so it had to get canned =/ wonder what the author would've done if she had more time.


----------



## Gene (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't fap to this ending.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

lmao just go back 3 chaps  maybe 4


----------



## Sasori (Oct 12, 2012)

I finally got round to reading this.

I finished it just now.

I am crying.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

i know right


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 12, 2012)

lol wut? All I got from the ending was a good chuckle.

Edit: whoops, I think I read the wrong ending. Wow. I didn't realize there were more chapters.

EDIT2: OK. Now I'm laughing even harder now then I did before when I thought the series had ended. Japanese hicks. LAWL


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

Wait... this manga is about a girlish looking guy fucking his sister and then his twinsister several times? 

this is some advanced perversity


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Wait... this manga is about a girlish looking guy fucking his sister and then his twinsister several times?
> 
> this is some advanced perversity



Welcome to Aki Sora


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Welcome to Aki Sora



Well, I don't have a sister or a twin, so I don't really care but what about people with siblings?


----------



## Ender (Oct 13, 2012)

i only have a brother so idc 

Bleach basically said all that can be said


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 13, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Wait... this manga is about a girlish looking guy fucking his sister and then his twinsister several times?
> 
> this is some advanced perversity



Twinsister pretty much raped him.


----------



## Ender (Oct 13, 2012)

cause he fucked her best friend whom she loves and the best friend fucks the guy cause he looks like her, whom she loves, but neither of them wanted to admit it 

trust me. the mindfuckery of this manga knows no bounds


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 13, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> cause he fucked her best friend whom she loves and the best friend fucks the guy cause he looks like her, whom she loves, but neither of them wanted to admit it
> 
> trust me. the mindfuckery of this manga knows no bounds



hm, I'd worry about my mentality after this. Not that I wish for a twinsister to fuck afterwards XD


----------



## Ender (Oct 13, 2012)

eh. it was a sweet ending :33 sweet but short  stupid japan laws shut it down.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 13, 2012)

Eh why.

I'm sure there is far worse than Aki Sora.

The themes and the actual scenes in this was quite mild.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 10, 2015)

Started this yesterday, finished it today. Man...that ending was rushed  Apparently when Bill 156 was passed in Japan...this ban took effect: 





> The definition of harmful material is expanded to include "any manga, animation, or pictures (but not including real life pictures or footage) that features either sexual or pseudo sexual acts that would be illegal in real life, or sexual or pseudo sexual acts between close relatives whose marriage would be illegal, where such depictions and / or presentations unjustifiably glorify or exaggerate the activity."


Fuckin government...mind your own goddamn shit instead of messing with amazing wincest  Oh well...

Fun read...glorious wincest (not psuedo stuff like DnK or Kiss x Sis). Even though this was basically a smut manga, the character interactions were actually quite interesting. The "Mother" being the twin sister and taking her place to keep the family together was kinda neat. Nami wanting to be together with Kana but knowing she can't...and releasing that frustration on Sora. And of course, Runa being one kinky bitch who is into exhibitionism (not even gonna get started on that Alice + Miharu weird NTR bullshit lol). I personally liked Nami the most...the Nami x Sora scenes were just so amazing  Twincest...fuck yeah.

The father/mother being brother/sister seemed...forced, but w/e...probably had to come up with something in order to wrap the series up quickly (once again, fuck you government bullshit). Whatever, I'm taking the ending to be that Sora and Aki will be together in the end...so fuck it. Fun read, good fap material...what more could you ask for?


----------

